# Grade the LAST movie you saw



## Dude111

FIRST BLOOD - A+


----------



## MysteryMan

The Magnificent Seven - A+


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

The Departed A+++


----------



## AntAltMike

MysteryMan said:


> The Magnificent Seven - A+


Greatest sappy monologue of all time:


----------



## Nick

"Monster's Ball" - _Halle Berry, Billy Bob Thornton, Peter Boyle_

My 2nd viewing - a love story overcomes deep-seated racism

A+


----------



## Dude111

I last saw HARRY AND SON (1984) and I give it a B I suppose......


----------



## MysteryMan

I watched "Land of Mine" earlier this afternoon. Great WWII film. I give it a A+.


----------



## Dude111

I last saw Ferris buellers day off 1986) on VHS 

Excellent movie!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Dude111 said:


> I last saw Ferris buellers day off 1986) on VHS
> 
> Excellent movie!


What are you going to do when your VHS machine breaks one day, or do you have a stock pile of them?


----------



## Dude111

Yes im always worried of that buddy as the wire that goes between my VCR and TV is very hard to get off!!!

I do have another of the same model in my closet though...


I love VHS so much!!!


----------



## MysteryMan

I give this on a A. Pity it still hasn't been released on Blu-ray yet.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I saw this in September as the director's cut in the theater. Still considered the best _Star Trek_ film.


----------



## theisabella

Flatliners

It was a great start, but then it wasn't sustained until the end.


----------



## Dude111

I last saw THE MANHATTAN PROJECT and I grade it D because it looked like it was digitally recorded for VHS and didnt look good at all  (Not what i remember seeing on TV of this movie)


----------



## MysteryMan

Vintage techno thriller. I give it a B.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Just saw Loving. A truly great film A+.


----------



## dmspen

Went to the movies during my business trip a few days ago. Saw GEOSTORM in Dolby.
A+ for the Dolby, C- for the movie.


----------



## MysteryMan

Interesting take on God without involving religion with a ending similar to "Life of Pi" that leaves the viewer wondering if the lead character's experience was real. I give it a B.


----------



## Dude111

I last watched SPEED (1994) on VHS 

I grade it A!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Dude111 said:


> I last watched SPEED (1994) on VHS
> 
> I grade it A!!!


I have to say I do admire your passion for VHS. I say whatever makes you happy. 

I can't remember the last time I watched a VHS, although I do have a few of them still around here, mostly family stuff, and one VCR left, but its not even plugged in.

I'm curious to know what your VHS collections looks like and which VCR's you have?


----------



## Dude111

Well I Mostly have movies from the 80s and earlier but I do have some newer ones... My newest movie is SAW II (2005) - They did an excellent job on SAW/SAW II on VHS .. FULL SCREEN,SP MODE.... 100% ANALOGUE AUDIO (@ least on the linear track) .. IT COULDNT BE BETTER!!!

And the copy of SPEED I found is goregous.. Most of them are darker/contrasted down on the tape,looks horrible..... I think this one copy might be a WORK PRINT copy as there is NO HIFI TRACK and at the end of the movie it goes to a blue screen and ya see two arrows pointing back as they are rewinding the master tape..... The video on this one IS GOREGEOUS,not dark,etc.......

I often get DUPLICATES of movies as Im trying to get a better copy..


Thanx for asking buddy


----------



## dmspen

Went out to Firestone, CO to spend Thanksgiving with some of the grandkids. We took them to see Thor. I will give it an A. A very enjoyable movie, great humor, some teary moments (I guess), lots of action, and a serious couple of baddies.


----------



## WestDC

Last movie i saw at a theater Gone with the wind i rate it 5 stars


----------



## MysteryMan

Watched "Kong: Skull Island" on HBOGO yesterday. Interesting take on the big monkey. A few technical flaws but overall a entertaining flic. I give it a B+.


----------



## WestDC

MysteryMan said:


> Watched "Kong: Skull Island" on HBOGO yesterday. Interesting take on the big monkey. A few technical flaws but overall a entertaining flic. I give it a B+.


I agree!


----------



## yosoyellobo

Bad Mom. Silly movie but I enjoy it. B+


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

MysteryMan said:


> Watched "Kong: Skull Island" on HBOGO yesterday. Interesting take on the big monkey. A few technical flaws but overall a entertaining flic. I give it a B+.


Just saw this on HBO and also agree whole-heartedly with the B+ rating. Only real problem I had was with some of the creature appearance and animation. "Fakier-looking" than it ought to be for today's possible tech (more artistic than realistic). IOW not much creature improvement since the original _Jurassic Park_ from 20+ yr ago.

However, some of the other FX were spectacular.

Only other thing I didn't like was HBO's in and out of letterbox presentation. Although the scenes that were letterboxed mostly needed to be, why not just leave it that way??

(I wonder how many stuck all the way thru the creds to see the setup for the "next one.")


----------



## Mark Holtz

Does this plot sound familiar? Criminals demands a ransom, and has planted a bomb on a fully-booked bullet train. Should that train drop below 80 kph, the bomb goes BOOM! To demonstrate this point, a bomb goes off on a freight train. And, there is only a limited amount of time before there is no track left.

That's the plot of 1975's Shinkansen daibakuha, better known as _The Bullet Train_. I saw it back in the 80s on television where it was dubbed and a chunk was edited out. This is the uncut version, but it is also only subtitled.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Am I the only person who hated _Kong: Skull Island_?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Plenty to dislike about a lot of flicks, especially these days. There's a whole world full of "critically acclaimed" *stinkers* out there.

While hate is a rather strong word, personally I was entertained by _Kong_ (but then again, I can find a lot of so-called "schlock" to be entertaining as well).

To each their own, I guess.


----------



## MysteryMan

Interesting mystery that will give you pause the next time you use a cork screw. I give it a B.


----------



## Dude111

WestDC said:


> Last movie i saw at a theater Gone with the wind i rate it 5 stars


I would love to see it!! (I have a record of the soundtrack in its original MONO format)


----------



## Herdfan

yosoyellobo said:


> Bad Mom. Silly movie but I enjoy it. B+


Watch it with subtitles on. So much you miss just listening.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Herdfan said:


> Watch it with subtitles on. So much you miss just listening.


As a general rule I don't like using subtitles if I understand the language. I remember watching Patton in Puerto Rico and they had Spanish subtitles on which was not so bad until they got to the German parts which drove me nut trying to read both English and Spanish subtitles.


----------



## Herdfan

yosoyellobo said:


> As a general rule I don't like using subtitles if I understand the language.


I don't either, but there is so much dialogue that you miss in that movie.


----------



## Cholly

Guardians of the Galaxy, vol.II
Typical Marvel flick. I give it a C.


----------



## Nick

Watched *Bad Santa* recently, not so bad, even funny at times -- Billy Bob's comedic timing and delivery was spot on. Gave it a C+.

Following that, watched *Bad Santa 2* last night, or rather, tried to watch it. Unwatchable, embarassing, revolting. God-awful! I gave it a resounding *Z minus* with the caveat of a _'don't watch it with the kids, your mother or your neighbors'_ warning.

Did I say _it was God-awful_???


----------



## dmspen

We saw Coco the other day. I give it an A. It has tremendous family values, respect for the elderly, and some serious humor. Wait, is that an oxymoron?


----------



## yosoyellobo

dmspen said:


> We saw Coco the other day. I give it an A. It has tremendous family values, respect for the elderly, and some serious humor. Wait, is that an oxymoron?


What is the opposite of an oxymoron? Real moron?


----------



## MysteryMan

Great WW II film about the desperate evacuation of the British and Allied forces from Dunkirk, France. The Germans are forever menacing but are rarely seen. I give this one a A.


----------



## Cholly

Expendables 3 Unrated version. Definitely an A


----------



## Herdfan

Cholly said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy, vol.II
> Typical Marvel flick. I give it a C.


I think the Guardians franchise is different from the other Marvel ones in that you don't have to remember 800 details from past movies to enjoy it. I have given up on the main Marvel franchise of Avengers, Thor, Ironman, Spiderman, CA. They should have just called them Marvel 1,2,3,4,5.........

Finally got to see _The Last Jedi_. While definitely not the top of the SW franchise, it easily beats _Phantom Menace_ and _Attack of the Clones_. I'll give it a B.

Just ordered a new 4K projector. Hoping I can find Dunkirk in 4K somewhere.


----------



## MysteryMan

Not as good as the first (Kingsman: The Secret Service) but still very entertaining. I give it a B+.


----------



## Rich

Herdfan said:


> I think the Guardians franchise is different from the other Marvel ones in that you don't have to remember 800 details from past movies to enjoy it. I have given up on the main Marvel franchise of Avengers, Thor, Ironman, Spiderman, CA. They should have just called them Marvel 1,2,3,4,5.........
> 
> Finally got to see _The Last Jedi_. While definitely not the top of the SW franchise, it easily beats _Phantom Menace_ and _Attack of the Clones_. I'll give it a B.
> 
> Just ordered a new 4K projector. Hoping I can find Dunkirk in 4K somewhere.


Saw _Dunkirk_, was disappointed at first, but it got better. One of those movies that needs time to set everything up, the cast, the story. Once I figured out what everyone was doing I enjoyed it. Yet another thing that needs patience.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

The Post. Great story, although we already know the outcome, plus great acting by Hanks and Streep.


----------



## lparsons21

Atomic Blonde - totally boring! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> Atomic Blonde - totally boring!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I was disappointed too. Charlize Theron makes good movies and bad movies, hard to know what you're gonna get.

Rich


----------



## freestyles

The Greatest Showman. A+++!!!! Great music, great choreography, great plot sequence!


----------



## Rich

freestyles said:


> The Greatest Showman. A+++!!!! Great music, great choreography, great plot sequence!


Just put it in my NF queue, thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich

_Jungle_. On Amazon Prime. Interesting movie, a true story. About the jungles of Bolivia. And the horror of being lost in that jungle. Very good cast, well written and the movie is beautiful.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

Watched this on HBO last night. Glad I didn't purchase this one. 115 minutes of senseless violence with petite Charlize Theron killing and kicking the sh*t out of a host of male thugs three times her size. Political Correctness at it's worse.


----------



## Rich

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 29227
> Watched this on HBO last night. *Glad I didn't purchase this one.* 115 minutes of senseless violence with petite Charlize Theron killing and kicking the sh*t out of a host of male thugs three times her size. Political Correctness at it's worse.


Sorry I watched it.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

Enjoyed watching this last night. Very entertaining story about youth, falling in love and enjoying the simple things in life. A most welcome change of pace from the endless parade of senseless violence Hollywood usually produces. I give it a B+.


----------



## boukengreen

another remake of a movie. This one is set in the Wild West where this mining tycoon tries to take over a small town and he shoots the female leads husband she hires a federal bounty hunter (Washington). He recruits 6 other people and they fight to retake the town. Best part was you could tell the cast had a good time with each other because whether it was the story or way it was filmed it was only ok. I give it 7/10


----------



## lparsons21

MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 29227
> Watched this on HBO last night. Glad I didn't purchase this one. 115 minutes of senseless violence with petite Charlize Theron killing and kicking the sh*t out of a host of male thugs three times her size. Political Correctness at it's worse.


Yeah, and for all that mayhem it still managed to be boring.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, and for all that mayhem it still managed to be boring.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Never know what kind of movie she's gonna make, some are really good and then you have this thing...

Rich


----------



## Nick

*Lost In Translation (2013)* Bill Murray, Scarlett Johansson, Giovanni Ribisi

First watched this movie some years ago but I got lost (bored) somewhere in the middle and couldn't finish it. Tried watching it again last night and even with the ever-scrumptuous Miss Johansson, the same result. At this rate, I may never know if it gets any better or how it ends.

For me, Lost In Translation gets a D.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Nick said:


> *Lost In Translation (2013)* Bill Murray, Scarlett Johansson, Giovanni Ribisi
> 
> First watched this movie some years ago but I got lost (bored) somewhere in the middle and couldn't finish it. Tried watching it again last night and even with the ever-scrumptuous Miss Johansson, the same result. At this rate, I may never know if it gets any better or how it ends.
> 
> For me, Lost In Translation gets a D.


Murray seems to have done a couple of films that are like watching paint dry. I never made it through _Translation_, either.

Last movie I saw was _Wonder Woman_. I'd give it about a B-.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Saw Death Wish last night. The original was way better.


----------



## Nick

TheRatPatrol said:


> Saw Death Wish last night. The original was way better.


There is only _one_ Death Wish!


----------



## joshjr

Watched Ready Player One this last weekend. Didn’t take think it would be very good but I thought it was great. A must watch for sure.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Hidden Figures. A+


----------



## Rich

I watched _Miami Blues_ last night on AP. Always enjoy the movie starring Alec Baldwin and Jennifer Jason Leigh. Fred Ward and Charles Napier round out the cast. Set in Miami in the late '80s (came out in 1990). Just a good movie, I think. Baldwin plays a serial killer, one of his better roles.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Atomic Blonde.

My new favorite. 

Right behind Wanted.


----------



## MysteryMan

As a movie I give this entertaining western comedy a B+. Sadly the same can't be said for this new Blu-ray release. Released by Olive Films in February it states using the best available elements yet the picture quality looks like a standard definition transfer. Add to that it comes with a DTS mono soundtrack which makes this Blu-ray release only slightly better than the earlier DVD release. The garbage in/garbage out rule applies with this Blu-ray release causing me to give it D- rating.


----------



## Dude111

Hello everyone,im glad dbstalk is doing ok!!!

I last saw SONG OF THE SOUTH (1946) on VHS (I found an NTSC copy)

I rate this movie 10/10 -- A+

I dont see what the big deal is about it,its a gorgeous family movie!!!


----------



## MysteryMan

Great movie. Well deserving of it's Academy Award for Best Picture. I give it a A.


----------

